# Fabric houses ok?



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

http://www.entirelypets.com/sleepetent. ... D(referral)%7Cutmcsr%3Dhedgehogcentral.com%7Cutmcct%3D%2Fforums%2Fviewtopic.php%7Cutmcmd%3Dreferral&__utmv=-&__utmk=95210525

Are fabric type houses ok for hedgies to sleep in?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, fabric houses are fine but hedgehogs are not really into anything hanging.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Oh no, I'd use it on the ground. XD I don't know if your hedgie's fly, but I'm pretty sure mine can't.


----------

